# Upgrade tips



## Zangetsu (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi Guys,

need some upgrade tips while going on an upgrade.

what is the priority to consider while upgrading ?

Is it this way
GPU >> CPU >> RAM >> SSD >> HDD

I'll post more examples soon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 18, 2015)

nothing,it all depends on your usage scenario.ssd is the best upgrade if one frequently shuts down/restart the pc & dislikes long launching time of various softwares.if one is a gamer then obviously it is gpu but if one spends most of the time doing encoding then cpu is the top upgrade.ram is top upgrade for those who usually opens 100+ tabs in chrome or like to run virtual machines permanently inside their system.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> nothing,it all depends on your usage scenario.ssd is the best upgrade if one frequently shuts down/restart the pc & dislikes long launching time of various softwares.if one is a gamer then obviously it is gpu but if one spends most of the time doing encoding then cpu is the top upgrade.ram is top upgrade for those who usually opens 100+ tabs in chrome or like to run virtual machines permanently inside their system.


Friend,very good explanation.
My ancient desktop rig mainly consists of 8GB RAM(two 4GB RAM's in dual channel mode) and two slots are empty.The CPU is an AMD PhenomXII 5600+ Dual Core(Socket AM3+),and GPU is an nVIDIA GeForce GT620.

Since,I am not a Gamer,GPU change is not in my mind.

Shall I upgrade the RAM by inserting two more 4GB modules in the two empty slots,so as to make a total capacity of 16GB?
And if I upgrade to AMD FX-6300 CPU,then how much efficient will the desktop system be?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2015)

do you usually open 100+ tabs in chrome? 8gb ram is sufficient for normal usage.upgrading cpu to FX6300 will be a better option but only if you are routinely hitting 80% or more cpu usage(check task manager).


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 19, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> do you usually open 100+ tabs in chrome? 8gb ram is sufficient for normal usage.upgrading cpu to FX6300 will be a better option but only if you are routinely hitting 80% or more cpu usage(check task manager).


Means not to upgrade at all?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 19, 2015)

well if you have the money then no problem  my point was why spend 3.5k if there is no urgency.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2015)

Thanks guys for replying.

One of my friend want to buy a gaming laptop in US and his budget has allowed him two choices.

*Config A*:
Intel Core i7 6700HQ 2.6GHz Processor
Intel HM170 Chipset
16 GB DDR4 2133 MHz SDRAM
15.6" IPS FHD (1920x1080) matte or 17.3" FHD (1920x1080) matte
NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 960M with 4G GDDR5 VRAM
1TB HDD 7200 RPM + 128GB SSD

*Config B*:
Intel Core i7 4720HQ 2.6GHz Processor
Intel HM87 Express Chipset
16GB DDR3L MHz SDRAM
17.3" 16:9 IPS FHD (1920x1080) matte
NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX970M with 3GB GDDR5
1TB HDD 7200 RPM


Both the configs are priced same..so which is u think is the best to buy from above ?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Dec 21, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Thanks guys for replying.
> 
> One of my friend want to buy a gaming laptop in US and his budget has allowed him two choices.
> 
> ...



My choice is to go for *Config A:* if I were your Friend.
No doubt,GTX970M is better than GTX960M,but the 960M consists of 4GB GDDR5 VRAM,and the Intel Core i7 6700HQ as the latest generation processor is miles ahead and doubtlessly much better than the 4th generation Core i7 4720HQ in terms of raw processing power,efficiency in power management and enhanced integrated graphics solution.

Ultimately your Friend's choice,when both are of same budget.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 21, 2015)

Disagree, 970M is way ahead of 960M and if primary usage is gaming at 1080p, you will need all the GPU power you can get. A i7 4720HQ should be more than sufficient but in most games it will be the GPU that will limit the ability.

According to notebook check - 960M is just around the performance level of a 750 Ti (very slightly weaker)
and 970M has the same performance as a GTX 960 (desktop)
Thats a big difference and for gaming it will impact a lot especially at high resolution 1080p

But the first laptop has a SSD which might be something to look forward to, but in raw performance in games the 970m will almost always outperform the 960m even if it has a weaker CPU

Here's a comparision:



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 4700MQ 2.4GHz 
GeForce GTX 970M (924 MHz) GDDR5
8 GB RAM 

AC Syndicate - Ultra 1080p - 18.9 fps


Intel Core i7 4720HQ 2.6GHz 
GeForce GTX 960M (1097 MHz)
8 GB RAM 

AC Syndicate - Ultra 1080p - 4.6 fps


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 21, 2015)

so GPU is config B outperforms config A
and what about the DDR4 RAM with DDR3 RAM..does that make any difference in gaming ?
+ 960 has more VRAM (4GB) than GTX970


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 21, 2015)

i doubt one can notice difference between ddr3 & ddr4 in day-to-day tasks,as for vram 3gb vram on more powerful gfx card>4gb vram on weaker gfx card.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 22, 2015)

Most modern day CPU are more than enough to handle any CPU intensive tasks thrown at them. It's more about performance per watt which distinguishes them. A newer chip will be more battery friendly.
So when it comes to CPU either will suffice. I have a laptop with IVB i7 and I am a power user. I can confirm you that I never felt any drops on performance from CPU side.
Having a SSD will give you the best computing experience and it's a must for every high config machine. I can't use a machine anymore that doesn't have a SSD because my experience expectation is on a different level which normal hdd won't cut through. Everything feels so quick and lagfree.

970m >> 960m and it's always wiser to get a laptop with faster gpu than one with newer CPU. 
A new gen CPU will be 5-10% faster in best case scenario and won't matter much as much as a better gpu.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Dec 22, 2015)

hi  [MENTION=34930]Zangetsu[/MENTION],

I agree with [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]. The difference between the RAM's could be a specification and Single or Dual Channels. The Channel is helping to increase the performance. 

In real world terms you will get a 5-20% performance increase with dual channel when running benchmarks. You probably won't notice it in terms of speed though. So no need to worry to much regarding versions and channels, but its good to have the latest DDR4 and dual channel because it can do more and do it faster as well it consider as future proofing.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks guys for your valuable comments 

I have asked my friend to give me the brand & model he has opted for will post more soon

and also he has mentioned his #1 priority is gaming so he will opt for GTX970M right now 


*Q : the laptop screen also makes a difference for battery backup ? a 15.6" laptop is better than 17.3" laptop screen for long battery hours..what do u say as both has 6 cell battery*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 22, 2015)

there shouldn't be that much of a difference as both screens are 1080p & in any case a gaming laptop is meant to be used mainly with a wall/power socket,battery is just for the sake of mobility when one is not playing games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 22, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> there shouldn't be that much of a difference as both screens are 1080p & in any case a gaming laptop is meant to be *used mainly with a wall/power socket*,battery is just for the sake of mobility when one is not playing games.



Ok..with power socket & battery removed ?

Got info from my friend
he is going for *MSI GE62 Apache Pro-001*, how is MSI ?
initially chose Asus ROG series but found MSI to be in budget


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 23, 2015)

I meant using ac/mains power instead of using battery when using laptop most of the times as gaming laptops quickly drains battery.


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> I meant using ac/mains power instead of using battery when using laptop most of the times as gaming laptops quickly drains battery.



Hmm..so laptop will continue to charge will gaming 


There is an offer going on with GTX970M for any one free game out of two
Rainbow Six Siege or Assassins Creed Syndicate

which shud I recommend to him ?
i told him Rainbow Six as he never played AC


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 24, 2015)

Ask me about anime/manga/US tv shows,games i don't know(though i do know the names/plots of major & famous ones).


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 24, 2015)

both are good, Rainbow Six Siege has multiplayer, he can play Syndicate through ehm ehm sources


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 28, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> both are good, Rainbow Six Siege has multiplayer, he can play Syndicate through ehm ehm sources



Thanks...

and how long a laptop battery lasts ? I heard from a friend Max 3 yrs after that need to change battery


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 29, 2015)

not even that long,now-a-days expect 2 years if everything goes well & expect backup time to be significantly less after that.as this is a gaming laptop with most usage on ac mains power so it might last longer.


----------

